# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  Указания Прабхупады по управлению ИСККОН и деядельности Джи Би Си.

## Игорь123

Харе Кришна ,дорогие вайшнавы. Примите мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

 Ниже я приведу директиву Прабхупады по руководству в ИСККОН и деятельности Джи Би Си. О ней я узнал недавно и поэтому хочу спросить - когда она была отменена Прабхупадой. Или ее отменил кто-то другой? Кто и когда? Дитертива вот:


                              УКАЗАНИЯ ПО УПРАВЛЕНИЮ

Я, нижеподписавшийся А. Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами, ученик Ом Вишнупада Парамахансы 108 Шри Шримад Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Госвами Махараджа Прабхупады, прибыл в Соединенные Штаты 18 сентября 1965 года с целью основать Движение Сознания Кришны. В течение года мне негде было жить. Я путешествовал по многим местам этой страны. Затем, в июле 1966 года я зарегистрировал Общество под названием Международное общество сознания Кришны (сокращенно ISKCON) и в соответствующем стиле. Юристом был г-н Дж. Голдсмит. Постепенно Общество увеличивалось, одно за другим открывались его отделения. В настоящее время у нас тридцать четыре (34) отделения, перечисленные ниже: [перечисление отделений с их адресами].

Поскольку границы нашей деятельности расширяются, я считаю нужным создать Руководящий совет общества, в дальнейшем именуемый Джи-Би-Си. Я старею, мне уже 75, в любую минуту я могу сойти со сцены, поэтому я считаю необходимым дать своим ученикам указания, касающиеся того, как управлять всей организацией. Они уже управляют отдельными центрами, во главе которых стоят президент, секретарь и казначей, и, по моему мнению, неплохо справляются с этим. Однако мы хотим улучшить управление храмами, повысить уровень проповеди сознания Кришны, увеличить распространение книг и журналов, открывать новые центры и должным образом обучать преданных.

Поэтому я и решил установить нижеследующие принципы управления в надежде, что мои возлюбленные ученики милостиво примут их. В 1970 году во время фестиваля Ратха-ятра в Сан-Франциско было проведено собрание, на котором присутствовали многие президенты центров. На этом собрании было решено создать специальный комитет, который разработает конституцию, и я принял это решение во внимание. Моим долгом было по своему усмотрению назначать двенадцать (12) первых членов из числа моих учеников, и я делаю это сейчас. Список их имен: [список имен первых членов Джи-Би-Си].

Отныне эти лица являются моими непосредственными представителями. Пока я жив, они будут действовать как мои зональные секретари, а после моей смерти будут называться Исполнителями.

Я уже посвятил в санньясу (отрешенный уклад жизни) некоторых из своих учеников, и в этой связи на них также возложены очень важные обязанности. Санньяси будут путешествовать по нашим центрам как проповедники и  просвещать членов этих центров для их духовного развития. Санньяси будут предлагать открывать в подходящих местах новые центры, а Джи-Би-Си будет принимать необходимые меры. Джи-Би-Си будет исполнять следующие функции, определенные специальным комитетом:

ОСОБЕННОСТИ ФУНКЦИОНИРОВАНИЯ РУКОВОДЯЩЕГО СОВЕТА

«Цель Руководящего совета — действовать в качестве инструмента для исполнения Воли Его Божественной Милости. Кроме того:

1. GBC будет следить за всей деятельностью и управлением ISKCON, получая указания от Шрилы Прабхупады, и Его Божественная Милость выносит окончательное решение по всем вопросам.

2. Его Божественная Милость выберет 12 первых членов GBC. В последующие годы состав Джи-Би-Си будет избираться голосованием всех президентов храмов, которые будут избирать 8 преданных из списка всех президентов храмов, в который может быть включен также любой секретарь, отвечающий за храм. Те 8 президентов, которые получат максимальное число голосов, станут членами нового состава Джи-Би-Си до следующих выборов. Шрила Прабхупада по своему выбору будет указывать, какие четыре члена Джи-Би-Си будут оставаться на следующий срок. В отсутствие Шрилы Прабхупады члены Джи-Би-Си, чей срок заканчивается, будут решать, кто те четверо, которые продолжат исполнять обязанности членов Джи-Би-Си.

3. Члены Джи-Би-Си будут служить в течение 3 лет. В конце этого срока они могут быть переизбраны на следующий срок.

4. Председатель совета избирается членами Джи-Би-Си на каждом заседании. У него нет права вето, однако в случае разделения голосов поровну, его голос будет решающим. Это же будет относиться и к голосованию по почте в промежутках между регулярными заседаниями Джи-Би-Си.

5. В течение года каждый из членов Джи-Би-Си будет находиться с Его Божественной Милостью в течение одного месяца, информируя других членов совета о наставлениях Его Божественной Милости.

6. Основная задача GBC — организовывать открытие новых храмов и поддерживать уже существующие.

7. Члены GBC будут давать советы по вопросам покупки недвижимости, которая должна регистрироваться на имя ISKCON, INC. (Грузовые автомобили или иные транспортные средства будут покупаться на имя местного президента).

8. Отстранение президента храма от занимаемой должности по решению GBC требует одобрения со стороны членов соответствующего храма.

9. Сфера полномочий GBC не распространяется на издание рукописей [книг]. Этим будет заниматься отдельный совет. Прибыль должна будет возвращаться Шриле Прабхупаде».

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Что касается моих книг, я создаю другой совет управляющих под названием «Бхактиведанта Бук Траст». Члены этого совета также являются членами Джи-Би-Си, но их должностные обязанности не зависят от Джи-Би-Си. Издательство "ISKCON-Press" было создано мной исключительно для издания моих книг и литературы, и эту деятельность следует продолжать таким же образом.

АЧБ (подпись А. Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами)
Дата: 28 июля 1970 г.
Всемирная Штаб-квартира
2764 Авеню Уоцека
Лос-Анджелес, Калифорния 9003

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Игорь, ваш вопрос всецело касается деятельности Джи-Би-Си. Российский Руководящий Совет не уполномочен решать подобные вопросы.




> хочу спросить - когда она была отменена Прабхупадой. Или ее отменил кто-то другой? Кто и когда?


Что именно было отменено?

----------


## Игорь123

Ограниченность полноты власти и невозможность назначения (избрания)руководства ИСККОН узким кругом людей.
 Прабхупада,на мой взгляд, настаивает именно на этих моментах :

 1  ..... В последующие годы состав Джи-Би-Си будет избираться голосованием всех президентов храмов, .....
 2. ..... Отстранение президента храма от занимаемой должности по решению GBC требует одобрения со стороны членов соответствующего храма....
 3. ..... Члены Джи-Би-Си будут служить в течение 3 лет. В конце этого срока они могут быть переизбраны на следующий срок.......

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я вас понял. Думаю, что эти вопросы могут прояснить только члены Джи-Би-Си.

----------


## Игорь123

Есть ли вероятность ,что кто-нибудь из Джи-Би-Си зайдут в эту тему в ближайшей перспективе и просветят в этом вопросе ,или нужно спрашивать в другой конференции?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Члены Джи-Би-Си - это, как правило, иностранные граждане, которые на этот Форум не заходят. Есть только два российских члена Джи-Би-Си (Чайтанйа Чандра Чарн прабху и Ачьютатма прабху), но они там совсем недавно и вряд ли знакомы с историей ваших вопросов. Поэтому лучше написать на официальный сайт Джи-Би-Си:http://gbc.iskcon.org  В последней закладке Connect есть контакт, по которому можно связаться с  Джи-Би-Си и задать свой вопрос. Писать нужно на английском, естественно.

----------


## Игорь123

Спасибо.

----------


## Игорь123

Нашел обсуждение этого документа на Васудева.ру и комментарий к нему Виджитатмы прабх пр. 
 Ссылка.http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...kon&Itemid=355

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Ну вот, все и прояснилось. Если изначальный план не сработал, приходится по ходу дела вносить изменения. Все, что касается вопросов организации, весьма переменчиво. Тут нет неизменных истин.

----------


## Игорь123

> Нашел обсуждение этого документа на Васудева.ру и комментарий к нему Виджитатмы прабх пр. 
>  Ссылка.http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...kon&Itemid=355


  Критический анализ позиции Виджитатмы прабху здесь - https://megalektsii.ru/s24209t4.html

 Судя по этому ,указание Прабхупады остается в силе и сегодня : 
 "Я решил утвердить перечисленные ниже принципы и надеюсь, что мои возлюбленные ученики милостиво примут их".

("Указание по менеджменту", 28 июля 1970 года)



В течение десяти тысяч лет своего существования ISKCON должен управляться в соответствии с конституцией, данной Шрилой Прабхупадой, в которой помимо основных принципов организации деятельности ISKCON должны быть описаны обязанности и полномочия GBC и структурыуправления. ЕДИНСТВЕННЫМ ДОКУМЕНТОМ, В КОТОРОМ УКАЗАНЫ ПОЛНОМОЧИЯ И ОБЯЗАННОСТИGBC И КОТОРЫЙ ДАН САМИМ ШРИЛОЙ ПРАБХУПАДОЙ, ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ "УКАЗАНИЕ ПО МЕНЕДЖМЕНТУ". (с)

----------


## Игорь123

> Я вас понял. Думаю, что эти вопросы могут прояснить только члены Джи-Би-Си.


 Посмотрите какова реальная польза от следования указаниям Ш.Прабхупады:

 Сейчас,если  я напишу письмо в Джи Би Си с вопросом :"Почему они не следуют указаниям Прабхупады?" Ответ ,по всей видимости, не придет ,либо придет неясный ,что (в принципе) одно и то же. Да и простым формальным ответом тут не обойтись - тут нужен диалог и открытая площадка.
 Но ,если бы мы следовали указаниям Прабхупады ,то все вайшнавы ИСККОН (и я в т.ч.) выбрали бы такой Джи Би Си ,который бы смог нам отвечать на любые волнующие нас вопросы ,как например : 
  - Кто отменил "УКАЗАНИЯ ПО УПРАВЛЕНИЮ" Прабхупады от 28.07.1970 года ?
  - Почему игнорируется просьба многочисленных преданных расследовать отравление Прабхупады ?
  - Кто организовал обман об ,якобы, назначении Шрилой Прабхупадой 11 дикша-гуру после себя ?

 Это ведь очевидно : взаимосвязанная закономерность -  если нет метода выборности лидеров ,то лидеры могут и не реагировать на(вопросы,упреки,пожелания) тех ,кто мог бы их переизбрать. Думаю,что лидеры это понимают и тоже хотели бы улучшить менеджмент ,или я ошибаюсь?

 В управлении государствами аналогично : лидеры ведут себя максимально учтиво и скромно только накануне выборов. Так устроен человек......в том числе и исповедующий вайшнавизм. Думаю ,Прабхупада это четко понимал ......и поэтому хотел этого.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Сейчас,если я напишу письмо в Джи Би Си с вопросом :"Почему они не следуют указаниям Прабхупады?" Ответ ,по всей видимости, не придет ,либо придет неясный ,что (в принципе) одно и то же. Да и простым формальным ответом тут не обойтись - тут нужен диалог и открытая площадка.


Я согласен с тем, что переписка в данном вопросе скорее всего будет формальной. Поэтому лучше попробовать поговорить с вашим локальным членом Джи-Би-Си во время его визита в ваш регион. Думаю, что от личного диалога будет больше ясности. Хотя я не исключаю того, что можно продолжать писать в Джи-Би-Си достаточно настойчиво, особенно если вы соберете какое-то количество подписей под своим письмом. Настойчивые просьбы с большим количеством подписей трудно игнорировать. Одним словом, гражданская инициатива может дать свой результат.




> Но ,если бы мы следовали указаниям Прабхупады ,то все вайшнавы ИСККОН (и я в т.ч.) выбрали бы такой Джи Би Си ,который бы смог нам отвечать на любые волнующие нас вопросы


Лично я не знаю кого-то, кто хотел бы стать членом Джи-Би-Си, даже если за него проголосуют. Это очень интенсивное служение без всякой экономической поддержки со стороны организации. Поэтому пока это в массе своей саннйаси, которые по своей дхарме должны быть отреченными людьми. Однако служение Джи-Би-Си требует погружения во множество материальных деталей, чего саннйаси не должны делать. А чтобы практичные грихастхи занимались этим служением, им нужно экономическое поддержание, чего ИСККОН не может гарантировать. Это может быть частью проблемы, которую вы подняли.

----------

